# Found bottle while tearing down barn marked dunbar’s since 1857



## Chagavset (Jul 12, 2020)

I found this bottle in the aftermath of our barn being torn down, I can’t seem to find anything close to it anywhere, the only marking in the bottle are “dunbar’s since 1857” on the front and “IBC” on the bottom and it has a strange cap. The barn was built somewhere between 1900-1920


----------



## embe (Jul 12, 2020)

Well, it probably isn't older than 1857 (lol) but it does seem to have some age.  Nice find, and a cool one


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks about right for that era of barn, I'd date it to the 1910s.  I've seen caps like that before but I'm not sure what the point of them was.  They only seem to show up on liquor bottles.  Can't tell you anything about Dunbar's unfortunately.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is an ad I found from 1880 in the Opelika Times. May be the source of your bottle, not quite positive.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 13, 2020)

Chagavset said:


> I found this bottle in the aftermath of our barn being torn down, I can’t seem to find anything close to it anywhere, the only marking in the bottle are “dunbar’s since 1857” on the front and “IBC” on the bottom and it has a strange cap. The barn was built somewhere between 1900-1920


Hello and welcome to the Antique-Bottles.net. Thanks for posting the pics and the story... It's always a huge kick to find something when doing demolition or rehabbing a place! Kinda nifty bottle, interesting top closure. Does the cork push in and spring back or does the cap come of?
 I think the mark on bottom and the style of manufacture indicates that the bottle was crafted in the UK. for Dunbar.
~Fred


----------



## willong (Jul 15, 2020)

Might be other products with the same name, but Dunbar's was a brand of Scotch Whisky.

A later interpretation hailing from Uruguay is marketed as "Dunbar Whisky" without the apostrophe. It really should be be "Dunbar Whiskey" as only genuine Scotch should be spelled without the "e" added.

Here's a blurb from their website: " Rare Old Whisky Dunbar was born in Uruguay in 1981 being an ambassador for the Seagram’s Distillery, founded in 1857, with the mission to promote the core values of the Scottish distillery, based on integrity, craftsmanship and tradition. "

Given the reference to "Seagram’s Distillery, founded in 1857" it's a fair bet that your bottle once contained Dunbar's Scotch. 

Here's a link to a 1933 bottling at auction: https://www.whiskyauctioneer.com/lo...pecial-liqueur-15-year-old-scotsh-whisky-1933



 Note the "Since 1857" in upper left of label.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 15, 2020)

I found this. Many has some connection to he bottle. https://www.fohbc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/SODunbar_BE_JulyAug2010.pdf


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 15, 2020)

willong said:


> Rare Old Whisky Dunbar was born in Uruguay in 1981


mistake?


----------



## willong (Jul 16, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> mistake?



It's no mistake. It's a direct quote from the Uruguayan company's website.  See here: https://www.whisky.com.uy/en/marcas-de-whisky/whisky-dunbar/

That's why I made the point about "Dunbar" vs "Dunbar's" (notice the lack of an apostrophe) in the name together with the fraudulent spelling of "Whisky." (If it's not produced in Scotland, it might be a malt whiskey, but it is neither "whisky" nor "Scotch" similar to how not all sparkling wines are Champagne.)

Such deceptive marketing, even if far away from the country and supposed marketing area of the original product, really pisses me off. Reminds me of being served "Yugo Cola" on two different occasions in Yugoslavia in 1964--the first time I asked for a "Coke," the second time I specifically asked for "Coca Cola" yet received the same inferior product--just a small example of why communism sucks.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 18, 2020)

willong said:


> born in Uruguay in 1981


LoL, I was referring to the reference to 1981....  SMH


----------



## willong (Jul 20, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> LoL, I was referring to the reference to 1981....  SMH



Sorry about that.  My exposition on "Dunbar Whisky" was parenthetical information. The barn find clearly is a "Dunbar's" blended Scotch whisky bottle--even its oval cross-section, though not as pronounced, is still evident in the 1933 auction example.


----------

